# Diffusers, what do you use



## JSER (Oct 15, 2012)

Doing a wedding in November, no probs, but I have been wondering what diffusers others use for portraits when outside or inside.

I use Lumiquest pocket bouncers outdoors and Stofen indoors.

Do you use anything different and why.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

Outdoors? On a speedlight, a diffuser is mostly a waste of flash output...it gains you basically...nothing!!! (And I mean that seriously.) Indoors, the Sto-Fen Omni Bounce at times, or the Nikon-supplied diffuser cap, the Sto-Fen clone, that came with the SB-800, usually with the flash aimed upward at the 60 Degree tilt position, sort of a *half bounce/half directed forward through the diffuser *kind of deal but ONLY on shots under 15 feet!!! Indoors, for the most part, I prefer bouncing the flash off the ceiling, a corner of the room, or a wall.

Outdoors, for close-in stuff, my new toy is the Westcott 43-inch silvered umbrella, with the double-telescoping handle. It folds down to only 15 inches in overall length, and it VERY efficient.Westcott 43 inch Soft Silver Collapsible Umbrella 2002

However, outdoors, again, a diffuser is often not all that needed when the flash is being used for *FILL-IN lighting*, so...a bare, undiffused flash, Vivitar 285HV with Quantum Battery 1, or SB-800, or Speedotron light head firing at 100 to 200 Watt-seconds is what makes the most sense for me.


----------



## JSER (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks

I know I said diffusers but as you know the Lumiquest pocket bouncer is not a diffuser so I use that outdoors.

I would find using a brolly at weddings combersome.

Of course Stofen indoors (why the twits of the press use the outdoors and diract amazes me)

Thanks again


----------



## JSER (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, darn interesting though, would you chose a brolly like that all the time or ever use a shoot through


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

Something like THIS work wonderfully.

Put it between your subject and the sun, or between your flash and subject.  Does require an assistant (or two, when it's windy).


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 15, 2012)

for indoors, shoot through umbrellas and softboxes


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

JSER said:


> Oh, darn interesting though, would you chose a brolly like that all the time or ever use a shoot through



yes, the Lumiquest products are actually pretty good when used in appropriate situations,and I have seen some FINE results from them. I too laugh when I see the paps, shooting long-distance flash with their diffusers on.

I have used shoot-throughs before. I prefer reflecting umbrellas though, since they are more efficient, and it's easier to control where their scattered light goes. SOMETIMES, indoors especially though, a shoot-through can be used to 1)create a main light with some direction AND also 2) scatter light 'from behind', and thus "lift the ambient up"...like firing 400 to 600 W-S through one shoot through that is aimed toward the shooting area AND which also sends 40% or so of the light backwards, away from the direction of the shoot-thru, and thus "elevates ambient" by means of scattered light off of the walls/ceiling. This is one easy way to light up a BIG area, using only one flash head and one umbrella. In really SMALL, and or low-ceilinged areas, one shoot-thru set up this way can provide directional main light AND fill light, via that *ambient spill, *as many people call it.

Big Mike's idea of a 42x78 inch reflector....a resounding YES!!!...that is "the size" to go with...it is what I call "a *real reflector*". Works a treat!


----------



## JSER (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I can agree with that but at weddings you are walking about on you feet lighting stands and soft boxes are fixed


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2012)

I will dispute Derrel's assertion about the out-door use of diffusers on speedlights being a waste of time.  As long as you fully understand how to balance exposure and can work with the amount of light-loss your diffuser will cause, you can do good things.  I'm a big fan of Lastolite products, especially for speedlights, and their Exybox line is amazing.  I also use a wide range of reflectors and diffuser panels, including one similar to that linked to by Mike.  My favorite modifier however is my big brolly-box.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 15, 2012)

Softboxes, Umbrellas (reflective and shoot thru), lightsphere, strip boxes, grid, barn door, gels, I have some lumiquest pop up diffuser things that I use on my speedlites sometimes with a little duct tape, I've got a stofen or two floating about here, lightsphere collapsible. I really like the lumiquest 80/20. I have a bunch of strobies stuff... A bunch of DIY'd stuff that is pretty damn awesome... 
Most often? Softbox or the lightsphere or the screen thingys with duct tape. The ceiling or wall as long as it's white! 
Yep, I carry a full setup of stands and softboxes. I love the gorilla pods (adorama has a knock off that is awesome, but cheaper!) to stick speedlites on and clamp them just about anywhere. Then I'll use the lightsphere or screen or strobies stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I will dispute Derrel's assertion about the out-door use of diffusers on speedlights being a waste of time.  As long as you fully understand how to balance exposure and can work with the amount of light-loss your diffuser will cause, you can do good things.  I'm a big fan of Lastolite products, especially for speedlights, and their Exybox line is amazing.  I also use a wide range of reflectors and diffuser panels, including one similar to that linked to by Mike.  My favorite modifier however is my big brolly-box.



Water balloons at 20 paces!!! Dawn, tomorrow!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I will dispute Derrel's assertion about the out-door use of diffusers on speedlights being a waste of time.  As long as you fully understand how to balance exposure and can work with the amount of light-loss your diffuser will cause, you can do good things.  I'm a big fan of Lastolite products, especially for speedlights, and their Exybox line is amazing.  I also use a wide range of reflectors and diffuser panels, including one similar to that linked to by Mike.  My favorite modifier however is my big brolly-box.
> ...


Screw tomorrow!  Behind the bike-rack at recess, today!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 72" 5 in 1 that gets a good bit of use.  The inner portion is a diffuser.

When outdoors I use a black side when in the sun for subtracting light to give shadow contrast.  When in shade I'll use either the white or silver to bounce sunlight into the shade for a key.  Weddings are great in that you can always find a willing vict-    ahem, assistant to hold the thing.

I'd also like to differ on using speedlights with them.  If you use off camera flash you can you can have somebody hold the diffuser just out side of the field of view and the speedlight with the other hand pointing at the subject through the diffuser and get a nice soft light.  If you're working alone then you can bounce the speedlight off the reflective portion back onto the subject and get much the same results with one light stand, reflector holder and a ball bungee.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

JSER said:


> Yes I can agree with that but at weddings you are walking about on you feet lighting stands and soft boxes are fixed


Light stands and soft boxes are fixed?  Tell that to my sore hand, arms & feet.    I often second shoot/assist other (very good) wedding photographers and half the job is lugging that stuff around and holding it in position for the shot.  

If you look at what 'most' of the 'good' wedding photographers are doing these days...few of them work alone anymore.  It's usually a team of two people, sometimes more for the really expensive ones.  This allows you to have more gear and to get that gear where you need it.  The best light stand is a VALS (voice activated light stand).  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-H4khOXnJE4Q/UEyQgaKCWKI/AAAAAAAAKwI/yjeHohyuDC4/s1600/rick+sammon+4.jpg

When I'm shooting alone, I'll often recruit someone at the wedding to help me out.  Boyfriends of bridesmaids are great because they usually have nothing else to do but don't have to be in any of the photos.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 15, 2012)

JSER said:


> Yes I can agree with that but at weddings you are walking about on you feet lighting stands and soft boxes are fixed



No, they're not. And yep, we really do use them for weddings. Like I said, I like the little gorilla pods which sure  make it easier than a light stand, but I really do cart light stands and real, full size strobes.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 15, 2012)

JSER said:


> Yes I can agree with that but at weddings you are walking about on you feet lighting stands and soft boxes are fixed



Boom if you have an assistant or boom on wheels if your by yourself.

This answer is half joking because I've never put my boom on wheels and I am just getting into outdoor OCF with modifiers.

I like modifiers outdoors if you have enough flash poser to really control the suns ambient or are shooting early morning and near dusk.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Something like THIS work wonderfully.
> 
> Put it between your subject and the sun, or between your flash and subject.  Does require an assistant (or two, when it's windy).



^^^^^^^^^Teressa ordered me one of those and I LOVE it


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually, have an assistant follow me with a shoot through umbrella. 
Works very well to collapse, walk through door ways, open and shoot. 

Nice, simple, clean light, and convenient. 

Sometimes I'll setup a 48" softbox in an 'out of the way' location, and walk people over there for portraits or whatever.


----------



## JSER (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes I can see that, now bigmike and mleek, interesting, perhaps because I am from the old school, film days, I have always done it myself, but my 20 year ols son will be there this time so, good idea, an assistant.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 16, 2012)

JSER said:


> Yes I can see that, now bigmike and mleek, interesting, perhaps because I am from the old school, film days, I have always done it myself, but my 20 year ols son will be there this time so, good idea, an assistant.



Sometimes, if you have a reflective surface near your subjects and it's a tight spot... you can have your assistant hold a bare flash up to the wall/ceiling/tent... whatever. 
I shot my gf at a party doing just that.


----------



## JSER (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses much appreciated

I need to buy............................. an assistant


----------



## T.V.Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

this thread is great.  im going to be shooting a wedding first quarter of 2013.  so this is full of great info.  

i find myself using a dome diffuser indoors a lot when doing parties.  so this is giving me some more ideas


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

JSER said:


> Thanks for all the responses much appreciated
> 
> I need to buy............................. an assistant



If you are an established wedding photographer, you could probably find a several young photographers who will assist you, simply for the experience of being on a wedding shoot.  If you find someone who does a good job, you can then hire them on a regular basis.  That sort of thing is very common, around here anyway.  A few of the photographers I know, are constantly having to turn down people who contact them out of the blue, wanting to assist them.


----------



## JSER (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> JSER said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the responses much appreciated
> ...



I have shot weddings but in the old film days.

My area is sports now.

BUT my site is new, though I have been into photography for 30 years I have been a carer to my three disabled sons as a single dad for 22 years, just re started in photography, yet to establish.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

JSER said:


> Doing a wedding in November, no probs, but I have been wondering what diffusers others use for portraits when outside or inside.
> 
> I use Lumiquest pocket bouncers outdoors and Stofen indoors.
> 
> Do you use anything different and why.



Not trying to bust your chops I (do they say that in the UK???), but I think perhaps the brevity of the original post, and the exact, specific wording, the replies you got were perhaps a bit off the mark. again, not trying to point the finger at you kind sir, just making an observation about *my* impression about the replies the post garnered. Like for example, the use of the word "portraits when outside or inside"...so, that might have been interpreted as posed "portraits", as well as 1) outdoor posed and 2) indoor posed, when perhaps you were inquiring about what we *Yanks* (and *Canucks*! I didn't forget ya Big Mike!!! lol) tend to refer to as "wedding candids" or "reception photos" or "post-wedding event coverage",etc,etc.

There are soooooo many ways to shoot these days!!! I'm always amazed to see how well some of the slide-on beam-spreading devices work mwith these "new" cameras that have the incredible,incredible high-ISO capabilities, like the Canon 5D-II, Nikon D3s, and D4, and other cameras where ISO 3,200 is imminently useful as long as there's a little tiny bit of fill in the shadow part of the scene to prevent objectionable noise...and where even ISO 6,400 is quite,quite decent! AS LONG AS THERE'S A BIT OF LIGHT in the shadows!!!

Look up Denis Reggie and the term "*foofing*" for a great example. Shooting ridiculous,long-throw wall- and ceiling bounce flash wedding shots using the Canon 5D-II at formerly-ridiculous ISO values like 3,200.

Foofing &#8211; Flash Bounce with the Blue Cranes | Aralani Photography | Portland Wedding Photographer | Timeless, Evocative & Enchanting Wedding Photography in Portland, San Francisco, Seattle & Destinations


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, if you're interested. 
Here are some links to professionals using diffusers outside all OCF though:

David Hobby:
Strobist: On Assignment: Caleb Jones

Joe McNally
http://portfolio.joemcnally.com/index.php#mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=1&p=1&a=0&at=0


----------



## table1349 (Oct 16, 2012)

Indoors, one of these: Paul C. Buff - White Lightning X3200  Atop one of these: Paul C. Buff - 13-foot Heavy Duty Light Stand  with one of these attached in a horizontal position slightly angled down Profoto 505-708 Softbox with Removable Recessed Front - 254535  will fill most churches or reception halls with the light you need.


----------



## JSER (Oct 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> JSER said:
> 
> 
> > Doing a wedding in November, no probs, but I have been wondering what diffusers others use for portraits when outside or inside.
> ...



THIS can be a problem, the word "Portraits" appears to imply (in the US) a posed head and sholders for most, when in fact portrait can mean and be anything from that to a grab street shot of anyone, full length, street photography etc.

I think you are right in as much as perhaps a better question would have been.

What lighting/diffusers do people use when taking grab shots of guests at weddings or the bride/groom "on the move" (these are ALL still portraits)

Oh and no they don't say that in the UK, unless you are from the 1940s


----------



## JSER (Oct 17, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Indoors, one of these: Paul C. Buff - White Lightning X3200 Atop one of these: Paul C. Buff - 13-foot Heavy Duty Light Stand with one of these attached in a horizontal position slightly angled down Profoto 505-708 Softbox with Removable Recessed Front - 254535 will fill most churches or reception halls with the light you need.



I think we have moved from the casual £20-30 reality of wedding casual portraits to way OTT studio here.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 17, 2012)

JSER said:
			
		

> Yes I can see that, now bigmike and mleek, interesting, perhaps because I am from the old school, film days, I have always done it myself, but my 20 year ols son will be there this time so, good idea, an assistant.



Stick to film it is coming back with weddings


----------



## gsgary (Oct 17, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Screw tomorrow!  Behind the bike-rack at recess, today!



Dont worry i hear Derrel is a big *****


----------



## Tee (Oct 17, 2012)

JSER said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Indoors, one of these: Paul C. Buff - White Lightning X3200 Atop one of these: Paul C. Buff - 13-foot Heavy Duty Light Stand with one of these attached in a horizontal position slightly angled down Profoto 505-708 Softbox with Removable Recessed Front - 254535 will fill most churches or reception halls with the light you need.
> ...



When I started following wedding photography I was surprised how many were using monolights at receptions and formals.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 17, 2012)

Tee said:


> JSER said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Think about the nature of wedding photography.  It's a once in a lifetime moment that can only be captured at that moment.  There are no mulligans, no do overs, no "All Ye all ye in come free."  Photography is about understanding and using light.  If you can fill the area you need easily and quickly with light you know and know how to use, the job gets a whole lot easier.  It's not "OTT studio," it's about using the right tool for the right job.  

That's why monolights are quite useful when shooting weddings, receptions etc.  You don't have to spend so much time worrying about your light source.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

If I think I need a diffuser outside, what I'm probably realizing is that I need a softbox.  In that case I use a speedlight softbox attached to a monopod, with a breathing light stand holding it.  Works wonders for soft outdoor lighting.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 17, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> with a breathing light stand holding it.  Works wonders for soft outdoor lighting.


 Don't forget voice activated.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > with a breathing light stand holding it.  Works wonders for soft outdoor lighting.
> ...



well, most of the time they're voice activated.  It usually depends on if I watched 'the voice' with her the night before or some such nonsense.


----------

